# Christmas and New Year season photos



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey Central

IMG_1476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey Central Mall.

IMG_1486 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Richmond Centre

IMG_6481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6485 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6494 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6621 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20191201_112012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20191201_112242 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20191201_112205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20191201_112307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Metrotown

20191201_113238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_113310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_113351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_113631 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_120103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_120118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20191201_120154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_120239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_122511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_122522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_122708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_122715 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20191201_122811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_123645 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_123655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_123820 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_123837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood mall

20191201_151351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_151407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_155249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191201_155310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pacific Centre


IMG_7270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7259 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7264 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7267 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lafarge Lake Park, Coquitlam

IMG_6562 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6568 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6588 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guildford Mall, Surrey

20191130_130759 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191130_130943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191130_131318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191130_131341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1696L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1659L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1598L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1596L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr

IMG_1594L by 攝影玩家-明晏, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Surrey Central Mall

20191205_132434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191205_132501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191205_132512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191205_132533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191205_132554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tsawwassen Mills 

20191207_130558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_130834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Tsawwassen Mills

20191207_131555 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_132400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_132639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_134030 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_134100 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More..

20191207_134137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_134246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_134258 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_141420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191207_141503 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lougheed Mall

IMG_7508 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7510 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown Vancouver

IMG_7065 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7069 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7071 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7073 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In Vancouver library

IMG_7044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Coquitlam

20191214_123856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_123945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_142943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_143318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_143451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_143500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Coquitlam

20191214_143841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_144150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_144159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_144243 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191214_144329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7548 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Langley

IMG_7553 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7554 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7560 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Langley



IMG_7564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7578 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7583 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Langley



IMG_7586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7589 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7590 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Willowbrook Mall, Langley
IMG_7604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown

20191224_203343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191224_203450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191224_203504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191224_204153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191224_204406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20211119_084128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211119_084219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211119_084232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211119_084238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6645 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6562 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6568 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Hung!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20211119_090234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211119_084255 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211119_084314 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211119_085122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8026 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

